# Hello from Kentucky!



## Mr. Midnight's Mom (Jul 30, 2008)

Hay there - I am new to this Forum and am in Lexington, Kentucky. I am a co-founder of an equine rescue group - One Horse at a Time. (www.onehorseatatimeinc.org).

Looking forward to getting to know people here and sharing information.

Penny


----------



## 3neighs (Jul 15, 2008)

Good to meet you, Penny! Is the Kentucky Horse Park in Lexington? I visited that once as a kid and, oh boy, was I in heaven!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Welcome to the Horse Forum, have fun posting!


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

Hi and welcome to the Horseforum.


----------



## FreeVetMagazine (Jul 27, 2008)

Mr. Midnight's Mom said:


> Hay there - I am new to this Forum and am in Lexington, Kentucky. I am a co-founder of an equine rescue group - One Horse at a Time. (www.onehorseatatimeinc.org).
> 
> Looking forward to getting to know people here and sharing information.
> 
> Penny



Hey Penny

Im right up the road from you in Georgetown! Im new around here as a poster, but have been a lurker for some time,...

and to answer the other question, yes the Kentucky Horse Park is very close to Lexington... its out in the county, but technically its in Lexington proper.


Danny


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Welcome to the Horse Forum.


----------



## rubyrules (Jul 29, 2008)

Welcomee. I've always wanted to go to Kentucky. But it's never happened. :? haha


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## RelentlessDream (Jul 29, 2008)

Hey!!!! I live in Lexington Kentucky too!!! 
welcome.


----------



## stuartdenley80 (Aug 19, 2008)

*I Love Horses*

penny...warm welcome to Horse Forum.The real great web forum for the powerful Horse fans

stuartdenley80

 Kentucky Drug Treatment


----------

